# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Aemet y el Ejército investigarán si se usan 'avionetas antilluvia' en la Región de Murcia

## F. Lázaro

El uso de cohetes antigranizo en tormentas me lo creo, pero avionetas que bombardeen nubes para que no llueva... si eso fuera cierto, se detectarían trazas.

Me hace gracia el final de la noticia. Como una avioneta, un avión comercial o militar ose sobrevolar la Región, madre la que se va a armar. Por favor, el 112 está para cosas más serias, no es una línea para teorías conspiranoicas. Dejemos de saturar las líneas de emergencia con chorradas.




> http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201510...030113847.html
> 
> La Federación de Cooperativas Agrarias de la Región, Fecoam, sigue implicando a diferentes organismos y entidades en la búsqueda de soluciones a la incertidumbre que vive el campo murciano ante la prolongada sequía, que causa dificultades para sacar las cosechas adelante y abastecer a los mercados europeos.
> 
> Representantes de la organización mantuvieron esta semana sendas reuniones con responsables de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) y con altos mandos del Ejército del Aire en la Base Aérea de Alcantarilla para manifestarles la preocupación de los agricultores y ganaderos de la Región por el uso de prácticas ilegales para impedir la lluvia, especialmente los cohetes antigranizo y los vuelos de avionetas que 'bombardean’' el cielo con metales pesados para aumentar la presión atmosférica y dificultar que caiga una gota de agua. Ambas entidades mostraron tras los encuentros su total disposición a colaborar con la federación en su investigación sobre la problemática de la escasez de lluvias.
> 
> Fecoam busca la colaboración de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado y la coordinación entre todos los estamentos implicados en este asunto, dado que "el agua es necesaria para todos, no solo para los agricultores", y ya se ha reunido con el delegado del Gobierno en Murcia, Antonio Sánchez-Solís, y con el Coronel Jefe de la Quinta Zona de la Guardia Civil, José Ortega.
> 
> Con la información recopilada desde que se inició la sequía en la Región, presentó el pasado 16 de febrero, con el respaldo de todas las organizaciones y sindicatos agrarios, una denuncia a la Fiscalía de Medio Ambiente del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de la Región, con el objetivo de trasladar las sospechas del sector sobre la utilización de prácticas ilegales, tanto cohetes antigranizo, como avionetas, que impiden la aparición de lluvias en el Sureste, causando un perjuicio no solo económico, sino también social y medioambiental de gran relevancia.
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como en Murcia llueve mucho...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo era escéptico en ese tema hasta que vi publicada la noticia el otro día.

Me cuesta creerlo, pero al ser agricultores quienes lo denuncian y tras abrirse la investigación, ya me cabe la duda.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

